# My Radiated



## wing0417 (Jul 17, 2009)

say hello, new fm h.k.


----------



## Isa (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations!
Awwww what a little cutie , I love the pattern on her shell, amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dannomite (Jul 17, 2009)

Radiateds are such an amazing species


----------



## Nay (Jul 17, 2009)

We just took my son to the Bronz zoo in NY and they had a whole beautiful display of Radiateds. It was so wonderful to see them. Yours is beautiful, thanks for sharing and Welcome..
Na


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Wing0417:






to the forum!!

Your tortoise is beautiful!

Yvonne


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 17, 2009)

great looking animal and great photos

welcome!


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 17, 2009)

Gorgeous! I hope mine looks like that as he gets older...


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 17, 2009)

cool, very nice tortoise


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 18, 2009)

Gorgeous! Welcome to the forum. What are your names?


----------



## Candy (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful tortoise. I just love their shells.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jul 19, 2009)

your radiated in very beautiful, the pattern is amazing! please post more pics as you get them


----------



## bettinge (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice looking tort.....how old?


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

Clearly not the same tortoise in all the photos. How many do you have? Are these yours?


----------



## wing0417 (Jul 19, 2009)

Tks all of you, I have 1 X Indian Star & 3 X Radiated~~


----------

